# Budgies and newborn baby



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

I hope some of you have more experience in this than me... We have 4 budgies and are soon becoming parents. Our relatives keep asking us what are we going to do with the birds once the baby arrives.
I never thought about giving away my birds but after so many questions I started wondering is it really unsafe to have budgies in the same apartment as a newborn?
We were planning to keep the birds in the living room but we can move them to the other room. We are not keeping them in the bedroom where we sleep and we are always making sure to have enough fresh air.
Also, we are planning to buy air purifier.
Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as you keep everything clean, and have someone in the house to care for the birds while you're settling in with the baby, there's no problem with having them  

Just like cats or dogs, birds can be part of the family and their presence will not harm the newborn in any way, provided their cage is kept clean (which you already do). 

An air purifier is a great idea to ensure that there aren't any allergens floating around, too! Many congratulations (in advance) :baby:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Of course you can keep your birds! I don't know why there's a weird idea that once a human baby comes, all pets should be gotten rid of. You'll have more on your plate but I'm sure you'll be fine. Next time someone asks you that tell them 'What a terrible thing to suggest. We don't get rid of family members.'


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I find it very strange that anyone would ask what you plan to do with your birds. 
My answer would be, "Keep them of course, they are part of the family!"

There is no danger to your baby to have budgies in the house. 
My mother had a budgie when I was a baby and she told me almost the first word I ever said was "birdie".

Congratulations and Best Wishes!*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!
Yes, I clean their cage every day - floor and dirt and once a week I give it a good shower. And I vacuum every day. 
I really don't know why people believe we should get rid of all pets when the baby comes. I wonder do they ask the same question dog owners.
If I find it overwhelming at first - to take care of the baby + budgies, I will consider moving them to my mom's for couple of months.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though you have an excellent plan in place. :thumbup:*


----------

